# The Nations Absolute Baddast



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

*THE NATIONS ABSOLUTE BADDAST CAMAROS!​*














​
The truth is Pedders USA has one Bad Camaro! The article is about the real enthusiasts that bring their personal car to the Optima Challenge. The editor at Camaro Performers took a liking to our car and put out some stellar pictures in the April 2010 Edition of Camaro Performers magazine. With Paul Tracy behind the wheel Pedders was in an exhibition class and was easily the FASTEST 2010 at the event. That said, this event belongs to the individual enthusiasts. We congratulate them.

Congratulations to the FASTEST Camaros that Competed

Ryan Mathews Fastest 2.2 Mile Lap Time in his 1969 Camaro
Mary Pozzi Fastest Autocross Lap Time in her 1970 
Camaro
Steven Rupp Fastes 0 to 60 and back to 0 in his 1968 Camaro
Bret Voelkel Style in his 1968 Camaro
Ryan Mathews Overallin his 1969 Camaro

Here is a link to all the contestants to the Optima Challenge 
Optima Invitational
http://www.optimainvitational.com/media/results.pdf


Here are 2 videos of the Pedders Camaro running the Optima 





Fesler Built at the 2009 Optima Challenge with Paul Tracy on Vimeo​
So make sure you get Camaro Performers, April 2010 edition. It is a great read for the car enthusiast!

thanks
mike
dms


----------

